# Gaming Notebook oder Desktop?



## Classisi (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich werde ab diesem Jahr wohl studieren und dazu werde ich wohl oder übel ein Notebook benötigen. Nun bin ich am überlegen, ob ich meinen Desktop Rechner verkaufen soll und mir ein Gaming-Notebook kaufen soll. Allerdings spiele ich fast ausschließlich und oft aktuelle Spiele, wie CODMW2, Shift, GTA4 oder Bioshock etc. und Bioshock 2 soll auch noch laufen und zwar nicht nur auf Minimum. Die Einstellungen sollten schon auf hoch laufen. Auf 8x AA kann ich verzichten, aber das Notebook sollte das 2 Jahre durchhalten ohne, dass ich gleich die Einstellungen auf niedrig setzen muss. Das Problem: Budget sind max. 900€. Deshalb wäre meine Alternative den Rechner zum Spielen zu behalten und ein normales Notebook bis 500€ zu kaufen. Was meint ihr ist die bessere Variante? Gibt es Notebookgrafikkarten im Leistungsbereich einer 8800GT?
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## Pixelplanet (6. Januar 2010)

definitiv Desktop

nicht mal für 4000€ könntest du nen Notebook kaufen auf dem du in 2 Jahren noch mindestens auf mittel spielen kannst 

lieber nen billigeres Notebook das für office kram ausreicht und eventuell den Desktop rechner aufrüsten falls es er nötig hat 

und ja es gibt notebook grakas im Bereich einer 8800 GT

die gtx280m

in Notebooks ab ca. 1600€ zuhaben

dafür kannst du dir nen desktop mit aller feinsten komponenten zusammen basteln


----------



## 1821984 (7. Januar 2010)

ihr vergesst aber immer alle, dass eine notebook graka nicht diese hohen auflösungen jenseits der 1600x900 Pixel schaffen muss. Meine HD4650 mit 1GB DDR3 macht Cod MW2 locker mit 40-60 Fps alles auf max (AA bleibt aus). GTA4 ist ja wohl stark CPU abhängig, wo ein notebook klar nachteil hat aber Bioshock ist sehr Hardwarefreundlich und lief unter einer 8600GS schon auf max (DX10) flüssig. Und was spielt es fürne rolle, ob ein spiel nun mit 40 Fps oder 80 Fps läuft. Ausnahmen sind Rennspiele. 

Aber da du klar sagts, das du zocken willst damit, solltest du beim Desktop bleiben und dir nen günstiges Notebook kaufen (max. 500€) und den rest steckst du in dein Desktop. Oder brauchst du fürs Studium was mit ner ordentlichen Grafikleistung (CAD, 3D usw.)? Wenn ja solltest du schon etwas vernünftiges kaufen. Die HD4650 ist schon bei 600€ Laptops drin und die hat ausreichend leistung wie ich finde.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2010)

Ja, auf jeden Fall ein "Office"-Notebook für 400-500€, und zum Spielen Desktop aufrüsten oder sogar neukaufen.

Für unter 1100-1200€ bekommst du nicht mal die Leistung einer Desktopkarte wie der 8800GT / AMD 3870, sondern nur ne Leistung, bei der die eben genannten Karten ca. 30-60% besser sind. Aber für die gesparten 400-500€ wäre ein PC drin mit ner Karte wie zB einer 4850 oder 250GTS (die ja sogar etwas besser sind als ne 8800/3870), nem guten Dualcore oder Einsteiger-Quad, 4GB RAM und ner ausreichend großen HDD..


Guckst du mal im Anhang mein Bild, den PC hab ich nur mal schnell schnell in 2Min zusammengestellt, der wäre besser als mein PC (E7200 2x2,5 GHz, AMD 3870, 4GB RAM), mit dem ich alle aktuellen Spiele auf 1920x1080 noch spielen kann, wenn auch natürlich je nach Spiel nur auf mittel (zB GTA4 "braucht" ja nen Quad...)

Da kann man natürlich noch schauen, ob ne andere CPU oder graka besser zueinander passen. Oder ob es auch ein 50€ Netzteil tut (ich geh da gern auf Nummer sicher...) und bei der Uni kriegst du sicher ne kostenlose Studentenwindowslizenz, oder du hast sicher noch ne Lizenz über, oder?


Aber selbst wenn du Windows kaufen musst und es dann nur für nen "schlechteren" PC reicht: nen PC kann man wenigstens zB in nem Jahr mit ner neuen Graka aufrüsten und ist dann wieder voll dabei. Bei nem Notebook geht das nicht bzw. sehr kompliziert und wenn, dann sauteuer - vor allem wenn man von "reicht grad noch für spiele aus 2009" auf "soll bis 2011" aufrüsten will soll...


*@1821984:* ich hatte bis vor kurzem nen Monitor mit "nur" 1280x1024, da kam meine 3870 schon in arge Probleme je nach Spiel. Auch die nicht-quad"fordernden". Cod: MW2 speziell ist aber ja eh gar nicht sooo anfordernd, aber auch da kam mein System bei manchen Stellen in eine Ruckelorgie auf "high". Aber wenn man jetzt ein Notebook mit "nur" 4650 und gutem dualcore oder Einsteigerquad holt, dann könnte man sich SEHR ärgern, wenn man ein Spiel, das vermutlich im Februar kommt (es geht um Bioshock *2* ), auf high spielen wollte und es dann nur auf low geht... 

..


----------



## Classisi (7. Januar 2010)

Hmmm,
also ich denke ihr habt mich überzeugt. Ich werde meinen Rechner behalten und mir dann ein etwas besseres Office Notebook zulegen. Dann hätte ich allerdings noch eine Frage: 15" oder 17"? 17" wäre mir aufgrund der Tastatur und des Bildschirms lieber, aber sind die Notebooks dann noch gut transportabel?
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## midnight (7. Januar 2010)

Also um es gut Transportieren zu können solltens nicht mehr als 15" sein, auch schon wegen dem Gewicht.

so far


----------



## kelevra (7. Januar 2010)

Kauf die einen guten 15" für 500-600€. Den Rest investierst du in deinen Desktop, wenn nötig.

Damit fährst du auf jeden Fall besser. Von so "Gaming"-Notebooks halte ich recht wenig. Auch wenn sie für das ein oder andere Spielchen reichen mögen. Kein aktuelles dieser Notebooks wird in 2 Jahren Games auf "Mittel" spielbar machen.


----------



## AchtBit (7. Januar 2010)

Es kommt auch aufs Game an. Notebooks besitzen inzw. leistungsfähige Texture Renderer, welche dank shrink, höhere Takt-Raten ermöglichen, ohne merklich mehr Leistungshunger und Abwärme aufzuweisen.

Der Problembereich sind die Stream Pipline Einheiten. Selbst die beste und aktuellste Notebook GPU besitzt höchsten mal ein zentel der Stream Pipes, welche in aktuellen PCIe Gfx Karten eingesetzt werden.
Die Stromverbruch ist, aufgrund dieser mittels Brute Force Architektur, organisierten Steam Pipe Units, schon fast auf Elektro Grill Level.

Neue Games wie Dragon Age(BioEngine) verlangen kaum Speicherbandbreite und stellen sehr geringe Ansprüche ans Texture Rendering. Dafür treibt es aber die 800 Stream Units auf meiner ati zur Weisglut.
Selbst die beste Mobile Graka wird bei DAO in manchen Szenen, wo fast annähert 'Full Scene per Pixel Shading' in Echtzeit zum Einsatz kommt, Schweine Grippe kotzen.

Für meine alte hd4850 mit 512MB vram, ist das Game@max. Details ,ein Klax. +trilineares 16xAF in höchster Qualität + 8xAA MS combi. adaptiv 3xAA SS. Auflösung 1280x1024x32.

Das Game rennt noch mit etwa 30 - 50 Frames. Der Vram ist nicht mal voll ausgelastet.

Die gleiche Einstellung würde bei mir z.B bei Spell Force 2, Schwiergkeiten in Form von 'weniger als 1 Frame pro Sekunde' bereiten..

Eigentlich ist DAO das erste Game, dass ich in dieser Qualli völlig flüssig spielen kann. Witcher (auch BioWare Engine) ging schon fast mit der Einstellung, nur das 8xAA war nicht möglich. 


Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich mein neues Notebook über DAO auskotzt


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2010)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Für meine alte hd4850 mit 512MB vram, ist das Game@max. Details ,ein Klax. +trilineares 16xAF in höchster Qualität + 8xAA MS combi. adaptiv 3xAA SS. Auflösung 1280x1024x32.
> 
> Das Game rennt noch mit etwa 30 - 50 Frames. Der Vram ist nicht mal voll ausgelastet.


Es sagt ja keiner, dass die "Gamernotebook" gar nix können, aber es ist halt viel teurer, und ne Notebookkarte wie die 4850 kriegst du nicht in nem Notebook für unter 1000€...  für das Geld bekommst du maximal ne 4650, und da ist eine mobile 4850 ca. 60-100% stärker (zB FPS-Werte auf hohen Details, der erste Wert jeweils die 4650 CoD6 mit 20 / 40, Risen 21 / 37, NFS Shift 20 / 47 , Anno 1404 mit 21 / 40, GTA IV 29 / 41. )

oder vlt. auch ne 4760, aber dann wird es auch nicht VIEL besser, vlt 10-15% maximal.

Und wenn du ne Deskstop 4850 meintest, dann gilt das ganze erst recht  


Aber hier überlegt er: beste Spielfähigkeit bis 900-1000€, WEIL er für die Uni sowieso ein Notebook will. Es geht im nicht um Platzsparen oder häufiges mobiles spielen. Und in dem Fall bekommt er ein Notebook, das für die Uni reicht, UND nen besseren PC bzw. ne Aufrüstung seines alten PC, was dann besser ist als das beste Notebook bis 900-1000€... da finde ich ich Entscheidung eindeutig.


----------



## psyphly (8. Januar 2010)

Im Verhältnis sind Notebooks, mit denen man vernünftig und mit zumutbaren Fps spielen kann klar teurer. Ich bereue es auch etwas, ein Notebook für 2000€ gekauft zu haben, mit dem ich zwar alles in der nativen Full HD Auflösung mit maximalen Details (Ja, auch Crysis läuft immernoch mit 40 Fps im Enthusiast Modus mit meinem Notebook) spielen kann, jedoch hätte ich für das Geld auch einen Desktop PC, mit fast doppelt so viel Leistung bekommen können. Von mobilität kann man bei einem Desktopersatz auch nicht immer sprechen.


----------



## AchtBit (8. Januar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es sagt ja keiner, dass die "Gamernotebook" gar nix können, aber es ist halt viel teurer, und ne Notebookkarte wie die 4850 kriegst du nicht in nem Notebook für unter 1000


 
Im Verhältnis(desk to lap) trifft das auch zu.

Selbst wenn du 1000.- für eine mobile 4850 hinlegst, dann sind die nur namendlich gleich. Leistungstechnisch, etwa 25 -50% weniger als im Desktoppedant.

Grund: 
geringerer Takt, deutlich reduzierte Shader Anzahl, meistens auch kleineres Speicher Interface.


----------

